# Low Fat Simple Treat for Those Who Are Craving Chocolate



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

I just made one of these for my husband, and we often have the ingredients handy for them.  You can make a Chocolate Eggcream, by putting around a half inch of Hershey's syrup in a large glass, follow that with another half inch of 2% milk, stir until well mixed.  Then, slowly pour in plain seltzer (no sodium, sugar, calories or flavoring), just plain carbonated water. 

 While slowly pouring in the seltzer, rapidly stir with a long handled spoon, briskly stir until you pour enough seltzer to fill the glass.  This tastes really good, not too fatty or caloric, and quenches chocolate cravings.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 10, 2015)

Yum! And if you use Vanilla Unsweetened Almond Milk you will save even more calories,Carbs and sugar!


----------

